

10% of Makemove to our users - makemoves

We want to show our users that we appreciate them for real. Not by words, but by actions. That is also why we will give away 10% of Makemove to our users.<p>We want to do something new here at Makemove. We want to challenge the corporate world and the way to build businesses!<p>We believe in the “we” instead of the “I”. In the app world, and especially in social apps the users are the most important but they are often left out from the companies.<p>Read more about the experiment here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.makemoveapp.com&#x2F;<p>We would love feedback and ideas on how this would be done
======
N0user
Sounds good! Getting users on board can be a great lever but how you'll do it
is the real challenge.

------
yolooo
I like it. But how would you do it?

